# Games you are playing now (PC edition)



## mastrdrver (Nov 27, 2009)

Since I'm getting burned out on COD WaW, and waiting around for BF BC2, I thought I see what everyone else was playing in their spare time. Doesn't matter if it is co-op, mp, or sp.

For me:
COD WaW
GTA IV
Burnout Paradise
BF2, every once in a while

I've been giving thoughts to Borderlands, but I much prefer multiplayer online over singleplayer games. Also, I'm surprised at how much smoother GTA IV is on my i7 than it was on my Q9400 even when my Q was overclocked to 3.2ghz and the 920 at stock speeds. It's just soooo much smoother that it makes the game more enjoyable to play.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 27, 2009)

PC eh? I get consumed by the God of War Collection on PS3 at the moment, but when I game on PC,  I play Tropico 3, good ol Earth 2160, and some GRID. And Half Life 1 on my Eee lol.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 27, 2009)

all of them, sadly enough thats pretty much not a joke, its the point i have too many games where i dont ever wanna play them cause im overwhelmed


----------



## qubit (Nov 27, 2009)

MRCL said:


> PC eh? I get consumed by the God of War Collection on PS3 at the moment, but when I game on PC,  I play Tropico 3, good ol Earth 2160, and some GRID. *And Half Life 1* on my Eee lol.



HL1 - now that's a goodie! The game from that era that I keep coming back to is Unreal Tournament. Now that's a fantastic game if ever there was one.

Are there people still playing HL1 over the internet now? Also, don't you just love the way a graphically weak PC of today can play a graphically intensive game that needed a grand's worth of hardware from yesteryear?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins (close to done)
The Sims 3 w/ World Adventurs EP (got to install it)
Lego Star Wars - The Complete Saga
Lego Indiana Jones 2 - The Adventure Continues (got to install it)
Battlestations Pacific
A-Train 8
Grand Theft Auto IV (Tropico 3 distracted me from it)
Borderlands (maybe, maybe not)
Tropico 3 (waiting for a patch)

So little time...


----------



## Triprift (Nov 27, 2009)

Cod waw and the only other one atm a little audiosurf.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)

left 4 dead 2 (getting old @ +15 hours in / ready for DLC), a little fortress forever and MW2 (only spec ops though, me and friends try to beat each others time) SP is boring and MP is meh..but spec ops is fun for some reason.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 27, 2009)

Borderlands and TF2


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 27, 2009)

Borderlands 
pro2010 
cod mw2


----------



## viczulis (Nov 27, 2009)

L4D 2
MW2
Borderlands
Halo1 Combat online (what can I say still love it)


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 27, 2009)

COD4 and still loving it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2009)

Im playing: 

World Of Warcraft
NHL 09
NFS Undercover


----------



## r9 (Nov 27, 2009)

PES 2010
and from to time to time 
Sacred 2 and Dragon Age: Origins 

Just finished NFS:Shift and Resident Evil 5 - I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 27, 2009)

How does NFS Shift compare the to their other recent, in my opinion, crap that they have produced before hand?


----------



## r9 (Nov 27, 2009)

I liked the graphics. I loved the cars and sound of the engines. Was not too satisfied from the gameplay.


----------



## Kusimeka (Nov 27, 2009)

I was playing loads of games at once, but then came along Heroes of Newerth... this game is so GOOD!!!

Already put in over 100+ hours into it, play it whenever i get the chance, suggest everyone to check it out...it's only in beta atm but it's bascially DOTA from WC3 if anyones played that before, but upgraded.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2009)

L4D2 and I just got GRID for 8 bucks.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 27, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2
Team Fortress 2
A little MW2
Grid

I really want Episode 3 to come out, im a huge Half-Life fan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I really want Episode 3 to come out, im a huge Half-Life fan.



You and half the planet


----------



## d3fct (Nov 27, 2009)

just installed vice city the other day been playin it nonstop.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 27, 2009)

just started playing The Witcher(when i can get it to run stable), and i play starcraft on bnet sometimes...quit MW, the servers i play are dead anyway, i think my clan disbanded and didnt tell me, which sucks cause im one of the head admins rofl


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You and half the planet


lol

Its just that great of a series.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 27, 2009)

Just had my first real crack at L4D2 last night.  Fun game.  Also bought GRID but haven't tried it yet cuz I'm waiting on a controller (everyone tells me not to even TRY on a keyboard.)

Others in my rotation:
The Witcher
GTA4


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2009)

_I Wanna be the Guy_ and _Heroes III_.

Waiting for Starcraft 2 and SW: The Old Repblic (I'm not a fan of it being an MMO, but I will still try it out).  Oh, and a sequel to Beyond Good & Evil.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 27, 2009)

Frick said:


> _I Wanna be the Guy_ and _Heroes III_.
> 
> Waiting for *Starcraft 2 and SW: The Old Repblic* (I'm not a fan of it being an MMO, but I will still try it out).  Oh, and a sequel to Beyond Good & Evil.



+1


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 27, 2009)

Im playing PIITB


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 27, 2009)

TF2 (as always), discovered the prop hunt servers last night
Finished MW2 yesterday
Been playing through GRID
Will probably be playing Knights of the Old Republic in a few hours


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 27, 2009)

Descent one, Half life 2, hitman blood money


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 27, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> ...quit MW, the servers i play are dead anyway, i think my clan disbanded and didnt tell me, which sucks cause im one of the head admins rofl





Right there with you on the admin part, but at least they still talk to me even though I'm not on for like a week or two. So I know everything is still going......I think.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 27, 2009)

haha. our website isnt even active anymore, just disappeared one day. i havent been on the clan TS in like 4 weeks. might get on tonight and wait for osmeone to poke their heads in so i can be like "wtf mate?!" haha


----------



## JC316 (Nov 28, 2009)

Currently playing Overlord 2 and Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight. I have to tell you, I forgot how much fun Jedi Knight was. It really made you feel like a Jedi, something that the later ones didn't really accomplish. Jedi Knight 2 and 3 were great, but you wound up constantly fighting dark jedi, which really took away from the star wars feel IMO.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm if im not benching and overclocking im playing MW2 or FF7 on pc emulator.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd be playing this mateys, arr:
http://www.telltalegames.com/monkeyisland


----------



## wiak (Nov 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You and half the planet


You, half the planet and the moon! 

am playing
Red Alert 3
Team Fortess 2
Crysis & Warhead (just to workout that 5870!) 
sometimes UT3, UT2004, HL2, CSS
and am waiting for DiRT 2 to unlock early (wish to amd santa)


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, if you had to get a game that put current hardware to the test and was fun to play, what would you play?

I'm thinking either Crysis Warhead or FC2. I'm leaning toward FC2 cause I hear it runs better but......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2009)

qubit said:


> HL1 - now that's a goodie! The game from that era that I keep coming back to is Unreal Tournament. Now that's a fantastic game if ever there was one.
> 
> Are there people still playing HL1 over the internet now? Also, don't you just love the way a graphically weak PC of today can play a graphically intensive game that needed a grand's worth of hardware from yesteryear?



I still have Unreal Tournament & I have played it online but I tend to run into aimbotters & wall hackers no matter what remotely populated server I join so Ive pretty much consigned that to my 'great games' archives where it will pick up dust - but wont ever be forgotten!!!

I remember playing that game for the first time ever at a mates birthday. Since all I had been playing since were combat flight sims, Lemmings, worms & the 'tycoon' series of games. UT made me throw up.

HOWEVER my name is still on the wall of great players at college where I played my last tournament there against fellow classmates almost over 7 years ago - They will Always remember me as the 'Angel Of Death' (yeah - I totally called myself that & I lived up to it too! I NOBODY COULD BEAT MY SHADOW SKILL!)

also back then my dad bought a PIII 500mhz, 20Gb hdd, 32mb Nvidia RivaTNT2 Pro/Ultra, 128Mb PC100, 4x CD-Rw Burner, 20-22" CRT & some dodgy 2.1 speakers for around £2300

Games Im currently playing:

TF2
BF2
CoD:1/UO
CoD4:MW
CoD:W@W
L4D
L4D2
Guildwars

I *WAS* playing CoD:Mw2 but I cant bring myself to play it anymore... I was there at 12am shop opening to buy the game just so i could get the game the minute it was released but Ive probably spent less then 1hr15mins in MP... a real great testament to how fucking great the game is - no lie the game is AWESOMELY crap. - it deserves a crown made up with the runny shit from a hippo with Diarrhea thats been mixed with baking powder & baked in the oven for just over an hour just to get that fine ass smell out of it before being neatly placed on infinitywards head...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2009)

Torchlight
SupaPlex rebirn in XXI Century
Crysis warhead
Flock
GTA4
sometimes battleforge


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 29, 2009)

Only MW2, L4D2 and TF2.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Torchlight
> SupaPlex rebirn in XXI Century
> Crysis warhead
> Flock
> ...



Thoughts on Flock and Torchlight? Good/bad?


Myself, 

Dragon Age
CoD4
NFS:Shift
Resident Evil4
StreetFighter4

Gonna play through GTA4, for the third time, when I finish Dragon age...:shadedshu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Thoughts on Flock and Torchlight? Good/bad?
> 
> 
> Myself,
> ...



torchlight it's ok,music in-game reminds me diablo music,nice looking game,got gambling system aswell,rare,unique,set items,pet who can help you carry items and then bring to town sell it when you continue fighting monsters.Skills are nicely done with graphic effects,and weapons got glow effects if stats are added.
Flock is fanny sheepy game,casual puzzle,with funny sounds of animals  even got multiplayer mode,and construction mode


----------



## zithe (Nov 29, 2009)

Wolfenstein, DoD


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 29, 2009)

Only DotA from WC3 on weekends, I cant wake up in the morning if I game the night before


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Nov 29, 2009)

Just installed DOSbox and fired up "Crusader No Remorse" an hour ago.. Great fun, simple game.

Tomorrow (30:th Nov.) I'm going to try a new game called "R.U.S.E."
Yeah.. Belive it or not (I still can't belive it), I have been chosen as a "VIP Beta tester"!

And ofcourse, exclusive to TPU, I shall give my feedback once the testing is over (if I get permission from Ubisoft that is, don't want to do something wrong here..).


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I *WAS* playing CoD:Mw2 but I cant bring myself to play it anymore... I was there at 12am shop opening to buy the game just so i could get the game the minute it was released but Ive probably spent less then 1hr15mins in MP... a real great testament to how fucking great the game is - no lie the game is AWESOMELY crap. - it deserves a crown made up with the runny shit from a hippo with Diarrhea thats been mixed with baking powder & baked in the oven for just over an hour just to get that fine ass smell out of it before being neatly placed on infinitywards head...



Whoa! rofl.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 30, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> I'd be playing this mateys, arr:
> http://www.telltalegames.com/monkeyisland



Good stuff i should play some more of Monkey Island one been neglecting it for a while.


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 30, 2009)

I still only play COD4.  I took a ~2 month break around September/October but I started it back up and now I'm playing practically daily again.  There's a small chance I'll try MW2 depending on how things pan out with the dedicated servers, but I'm mostly looking forward to BC2, especially since I haven't played a Battlefield game yet.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh, so many damn PC games to play, plus ps3 games. I can't even name them all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> II'll try MW2 depending on how things pan out with the dedicated servers



the real question here is *WHAT* dedicated servers?? I dont think IW will reverse their decision - its down to the communitys mod squad to save the game (if thats possible at all)


----------



## ChiSox (Nov 30, 2009)

Madden 10 PS3
Need fo Speed Shift PC
Tiger Woods 2008 PC
Lego Batman PS3
Super Mario World SNES(When the babe wants to play)


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the real question here is *WHAT* dedicated servers?? I dont think IW will reverse their decision - its down to the communitys mod squad to save the game (if thats possible at all)



Well I haven't heard how things are going (Steam account wise) for those running/playing on these modded servers, that's what I want to know.  Because if IWNet really is as shitty as pretty much everyone is saying, then there's no way I'll get MW2 unless I can play on dedicated servers--be it hacked or official.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Well I haven't heard how things are going (Steam account wise) for those running/playing on these modded servers, that's what I want to know.  Because if IWNet really is as shitty as pretty much everyone is saying, then there's no way I'll get MW2 unless I can play on dedicated servers--be it hacked or official.



I dont think those who actually bought the original game would actually have it modified & on steam.... too risky with steams VAT sercurity.

the only thing we can do is wait for the modders/haXx0rz who successfully pirated the game to come up with something.

otherwise the game will still continue to be hosted by peoples own machines & internets which could be really really laggy


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2009)

Borderlands


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 30, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins. The best Fantasy RPG in history, period.
Empire: Total War.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2009)

Crysis War's, MW2, COD 4. Just went to 64 bit OS this week. 
What a difference it makes gaming. I'm not sure it can get 
smoother, but at some point I'm adding another 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2009)

Im playing the game where I fool my boss for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Olle P (Nov 30, 2009)

Tropico 3 all the way.



WhiteLotus said:


> Descent one, ...


Wow!  It must be nearly 15 years since I played that game... 
My friends got motion sickness from flying around in the tunnels.

Cheers
Olle


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 30, 2009)

Olle P said:


> Tropico 3 all the way.
> 
> Wow!  It must be nearly 15 years since I played that game...
> My friends got motion sickness from flying around in the tunnels.
> ...



Yup you can download it for next to nothing from GOG.com (goodoldgames)

So much fun just flying around and killing everything in your path. The site has 1,2,3 and expansion (4). all for about $10


----------



## AsRock (Nov 30, 2009)

Company Of Heros
Tiger Woods 08
Overlord 1/2
GTA IV
Arma 2


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think those who actually bought the original game would actually have it modified & on steam.... too risky with steams VAT sercurity.



What I read on the TeknoGods page suggests that you need to have the game on a working Steam account to be able to play it on the hacked dedicated servers.  They even tell you how to make a new Steam account and backup your old one.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 30, 2009)

Iracing, GTR2, Counter Crap, Tetris, Pacman and Pinbal!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2009)

Risen, Mass Effect and Batman:AA. With a little Battlegrounds 2 HL2 mod thrown in cause bayoneting people in the face never gets old.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmm right I got quiet a bit of games but I'll mention the ones I am playing right now,

-Resident Evil 5 (looks good but lags in certain areas, screw you capcom)

-Farcry 2 (alright game, also it stutters in DX10 mode, wtf!)

-Mass effect (pretty awesome game so far, needs AA though)

-bought Dragon age off of steam cheap and grid, havent downloaded them yet

and plenty of other crap aswell.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 30, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> -Mass effect (pretty awesome game so far, needs AA though)



Force AA in the drivers. Works like a charm, at least for me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2009)

Dragon Age
Batman
Pro Evo Soccer 2010

I want to play team fortress 2.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Force AA in the drivers. Works like a charm, at least for me.



I've tried, didnt work, looked up some forums and most just say its because the unreal engine 3 doesnt support AA, keep forgeting about that, oh well, its not that bad anyways, i just leave film grain on and it distracts the jaggies


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2009)

Borderlands is the only game I'm currently playing.

I've got Batman AA, Wolfenstien, and Cryotasis all on the back burner.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 30, 2009)

These are most of my games that I go back to from time to time. I am currently playing Jericho but it's kind of a lame and repetitive game.

CS:S
Half-Life1
Blue Shift
Opposing Forces 
Half-Life2: ep.1,2
Alone in the Dark
Fear1 and 2 
Farcry2
Portal 
Crysis
COD4
WaW

If the mood is right... Audiosurf


----------



## syker (Nov 30, 2009)

waiting till i can get my hands on Starcraft 2. when i do, i will play that all the time. other than that, i play halo trial, just to kill time. quake 3, if halo trial gets old, and allegiance (great game). 

my recommended games would be allegiance and starcraft2.

oh! nearly forgot to say this: Counterstrike, FTW. i am trying to install it on my new computer, but i cant find my friggin' CD. some1 send me an ISO, will ya? send me a pm and i can give you my email.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 30, 2009)

syker said:


> waiting till i can get my hands on Starcraft 2. when i do, i will play that all the time. other than that, i play halo trial, just to kill time. quake 3, if halo trial gets old, and allegiance (great game).
> 
> my recommended games would be allegiance and starcraft2.
> 
> oh! nearly forgot to say this: Counterstrike, FTW. i am trying to install it on my new computer, but i cant find my friggin' CD. some1 send me an ISO, will ya? send me a pm and i can give you my email.



ISO of Counterstrike ?..  It be in your Steam games list already( if you played it though steam )  and just download it ?.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've tried, didnt work, looked up some forums and most just say its because the unreal engine 3 doesnt support AA, keep forgeting about that, oh well, its not that bad anyways, i just leave film grain on and it distracts the jaggies



Yeah according to the Mass Effect tweakguide it's not possible.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im playing the game where I fool my boss for 8 hours a day.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm playing DA:O and SHIFT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> What I read on the TeknoGods page suggests that you need to have the game on a working Steam account to be able to play it on the hacked dedicated servers.  They even tell you how to make a new Steam account and backup your old one.



good stuff - I wasnt aware of the current progress of the 'Customisation' but just checking on their website & its coming along great.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 1, 2009)

The Settlers rise of an empire.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 1, 2009)

just started playing dragon age origins, deleted farcry 2 and empire total war (aka boring) lol!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm only playing two games right now, Borderlands and Audiosurf.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

GRID
Ninja Blade
farcry 2
flatout ultimate carnage
tony hawks 3
lots of MAME 
fifa 10 and pro evo 10


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2009)

Borderlands
Counter-Strike: Source
Left 4 Dead 2
World of Gooooooooo
Stalker: Call of Pripyat (Got a blue screen first time i played it though... I'll wait until it gets patched)


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2009)

World of Warcraft
Dragon Age: Origins
Left For Dead
COD MW2


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mirror's Edge
Left 4 Dead 2
Dead Space
Grid


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that they've released the 1.02 patch I'm almost exclusively playing NFS Shift, bloody amazing racer now. Shame they didn't release it in this state, sales would have been more impressive...

Also playing a bit of COD MW2 every now and then, but not really impressed...


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2009)

Revised list: 

World of Warcraft (yeah I know, I was bored out of my head one day and bought another month)
Europa Universalis 3 - Currently taking over the world as the Ottomans. Not very hardcore, or challanging, but what can I say? Hungary doesn't exist anymore.
Heroes 3 - Still perfect.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm playing right now:
PES 2010
Killing Floor
COD4
Left 4 dead
Borderlands
Dragon age origins


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 for PC
and Riddick for now. There are other games I have to finish but dont like playin too many different games at once


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 6, 2009)

hmmm... what am i currently wasting my... errr playing at the moment.

World of Warcraft-5 years and i'm still visciously addicted
Borderlands-really enjoying this 
Farcry 2-because i watched that crappy farcry movie on television the other day
Call of duty MW2-sorry dedicated or not the game is still badass
Prototype-slowly but surely making my way through this game
spore-just about done with how far i'm gonna play this, currently in space traveling around visiting new organisms or whatever


----------



## zithe (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to get back into oblivion again but it performs worse in windows 7 than in XP. I don't want it to be this way lol. My Hitachi drive should be the faster of the two. ...Drivers?

Crap. I don't even know what model it is. I usually have it all memorized.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2009)

okay here we go i am currently playing, this isnt a joke....

Borderlands
operation flashpoint
titan quest
titan quest immortal throne
arma 2
dragon age
evil genius
mirros edge
painkiller overdose
assasins creed 2
wolfenstein
wet
overlord2
batman asylum
need for speed shift
Viking
the godfather 2
ninja gaiden 2
splinter cell double agent
timeshift
fracture
hitman blood money
stuntman ignition
king kong
devil may cry 4
motor ctorm
ghost recon advanced warfighter 2
the darkness
infamous
grand theft auto
need for speed carbon
killzone2
demon souls
afro samurai
burnout paradise
condemed 2
quake 4
dirt
prince of persia
prototype on the last boss
brothers in arms
the force unleashed
fable 2
armored core 4 awnsers
the club
mercanaries 2
left 4 dead 2


sorry bout that list, but im actually playing these all i jump around alot...i mean alot... like a lot... HAHAHAH but yeah..there you go, them are just the games i havent beat yet.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> okay here we go i am currently playing, this isnt a joke....
> 
> Borderlands
> operation flashpoint
> ...






You dont play that much games hey


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2009)

i can take picture 1 sec


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2009)

i know this is the pc edition, but i just threw in what i was playing along with my pc games.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2009)

sorry if this is a double post just adding the picture


----------



## javaking (Dec 6, 2009)

Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Gears Of War
Cod4 Modern Warfare
Farcry2
Rainbow Six Vegas2
Madden Nfl08
Half-life 2 Episode Pack


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 6, 2009)

World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crackhead.



This crap needs to stop.


----------



## olithereal (Dec 6, 2009)

EvE online
And I'm getting back in Mass Effect. I want an other save for Mass Effect 2. I don't even remember what my old saves are..


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> sorry if this is a double post just adding the picture



WOW! you are one serious crazy gamer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> This crap needs to stop.



I was saying he was additcted. He knows what I was saying. Ive told him that a dozen times.

Edit: I deleted my post.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 6, 2009)

Naturel sellection, 
Killing floor,
 Terminator apoclypse, 
Company of heroes 
red orchestra
Counter strike source (but crashes my comp and broken models)
Portal,
Team fortess 2,
Terminator Salvation
earth 2160, 2150
Zombie panic source,
Left 4 dead
Half-life ( all episodes and expension packs)


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 7, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> Naturel sellection,
> Killing floor,
> Terminator apoclypse,
> Company of heroes
> ...





how is terminator salvation, ive heard diffrent things about it


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 7, 2009)

Company of Heroes - losing horribly to Expert AI in 1v1 -.-' I swear they cheat :shadedshu

Killing Floor - Sooo needs a new engine.

Tropico 3 - This really needs more than just city building, once you've discovered how to build an awesome city every time, it just gets boring; do want war with other tiny nations 

Dragon Age: Origins - Four characters, still haven't finished the game..

DoW Soulstorm - Gotta love games with persistent corpses, and ork hordes running head first into heavy bolters.

Modern Warfare 2 (multi, obviously) - it's.... pretty average tbh. More weapons and attachments is a nice addition though, and (mainly) new maps is good.

And occasionally Tomb Raider: Underworld and TF2.



Was looking forward to the new AvP, but naturally, it's been banned in Aus


----------



## MatTheCat (Dec 7, 2009)

Gothic 2 (until two days ago)
Gothic 3 (with Ironkeep 1.73 patch)
PES 2010
BF2


----------



## FlhemBlew (Dec 8, 2009)

Just finished playing Call of Duty - MW2, Must say it was EXTREME!! Flew on my computer and now can play it all over again. Very good.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 10, 2009)

Very very slow process, but here goes:

*Bioshock* [hard] ]Started just half an hour ago...

*Devastation* [hard/simulation] Started replaying about a week ago (I just like it, even if it drives me mad at some points) 

*Crysis* [medium] Since last summer... (should get better hardware)  

*Doom III* [probably medium] Since ummm... when I got GeForce 7600GS 

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC* [stalker] Replaying this for the second time...

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CS* [stalker] Since... can't remember right now

Occasionally:

*NFS Undercover / Pro Street*

*Lock-On*

*Advent Rising* Should beat the (assumably) last "boss" but that's a neverending deal.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 11, 2009)

Flight Simulator X

Bioshock (I will always play through a level when I get bored, I can't help but love this game)

COD4 - Just got back into it, I hadn't played in almost a year and it shows 

Sins of a Solar Empire - I've actually had this game for a while and hadn't bothered getting around to playing it, I hear the maps are HUGE though and is CPU heavy so I'll be getting the cobwebs out of the ole' Q9550


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 11, 2009)

Kings bounty: Armored princess

Nearly done with Lufia 2, been playing that on my phone for the past weeks while in the train and the likes.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Dec 11, 2009)

America's Army 3, with Runescape to fill the respawn times.
Some of Europa Universalis 3 In Nomine, too. And I also brought back to life my good old Close Combat 5 recently.
Finally I have this Crysis Warhead thing waiting for me to finish it (I got seriously bored in a terribly long and static level where you shoot aliens for half an hour while your teammates pretend they actually try to open some door to a cave).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dirt 2. Best racing game ever made since the original Sega Rally.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dirt 2. Best racing game ever made since the original Sega Rally.



Heard they also added a tribute to Colin McCrae in. which if true is a nice touch


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Heard they also added a tribute to Colin McCrae in. which if true is a nice touch



The whole game is. His name is everywhere.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 11, 2009)

FlhemBlew said:


> Just finished playing Call of Duty - MW2, Must say it was EXTREME!! Flew on my computer and now can play it all over again. Very good.



Hmmm something fishy about the rig in your specs, for a start you would never get an i7 860 over 5ghz on air let alone 6.25, especially not on an x58 board , oh and btw socket 1156 is ddr3 not ddr2


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The whole game is. His name is everywhere.



Good to hear!


----------



## Frick (Dec 11, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Kings bounty: Armored princess



Is it any good?

More Europa Universalis 3, now as Bavaria. I dread the day when I have to clash with the french bastards.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 11, 2009)

*BF2 again*

I just reloaded Battlefield 2 again after I found out they have the new patch that supports Widescreen and have some new goodies as well. After playing all the COD's I thought I may be a little better on BF2. I was wrong. I still suck !


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 11, 2009)

i just started playing bioshock(hard) to take a break from the witcher, and i gotta say, so far bioshock is pretty fricken fun


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2009)

FlhemBlew your CPU overclock is bullshit! LMAO.

BTW, the games I am playing right now arent on PC, sold my HD5870 and waiting for HD5970 to arrive, so playing PS3 battlefield bad company 2 beta, fun game but extremely annoying


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol I play way to many games at one time:
Mount & Blade
CoD4
CS:S
L4D
L4D2
Dragon Age: Origins
Ocastional TF2
LOTR:O
and anything else in my steam folder that looks fun at the time.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I just reloaded Battlefield 2 again after I found out they have the new patch that supports Widescreen and have some new goodies as well. After playing all the COD's I thought I may be a little better on BF2. I was wrong. I still suck !



Me too! 

I've been continuously playing DiRT 2. I think tonight will be a Left 4 Dead 2 night.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Me too!
> 
> I've been continuously playing DiRT 2. I think tonight will be a Left 4 Dead 2 night.



Howz dirt 2, is it a good game?


----------



## FilipM (Dec 11, 2009)

Is very good. In a few words - decent physics, good FFB on youre "to be bought" G25, stunning graphics.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Im gonna get that G25 steering wheel in a couple of weeks, will have more money then, waiting for my G Skill Falcon 128gb SSD and XFX HD5970 to come, can't wait. Then after that it iz the Creative Sound Blaster XFI Titanium Fatal1ty Sound Card (eeerrrhhhh!!! that took to long to write ) and the logitech G25 steering wheel, so can't wait for them all! anyways cant wait to play the full game, later!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 12, 2009)

I downloaded Dreamkiller game for free through Steam.  I'm gonna try and rip through it on easy this weekend.  Other than that Borderlands


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Howz dirt 2, is it a good game?




DiRT 2 is the BOMB! It rocks 

Best offroad game for me so far... its nothing like DiRT one.. DiRT 2 uses a modified GRID engine so the handling and flashbacks and replays are very similair to grid...


FlhemBlew your CPU overclock is bullshit! LMAO.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> BTW, the games I am playing right now arent on PC, sold my HD5870 and waiting for HD5970 to arrive, so playing PS3 battlefield bad company 2 beta, fun game but extremely annoying




I got my 5970 and it awesome.. gave up the idea on getting two 5870s and putting on CF.
Are you getting a XFX 5970????


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 12, 2009)

been playing dirt 2 on a crappy logic 3 ps1 or ps2 wheel connected to usb converter and damn this game is fun, can't wait to also get a g25 wheel they are so nice, i had a look at the new g27 but i dont see much diffrence and the gear stick is crap on the g27 and it cost £309 here lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2009)

Football manager 2010
Might resub to football manager live now that finals r done...
COD:MW1
Grid
HOI3
Borderlands
Torchlight


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragon Age Mother Fucking Origins. The best game ever to touch my computer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ive been putting everything aside for Dirt2


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 12, 2009)

Left For Dead 2

I need to find a good PC controller.


Aion went to the garbage.
Wow is just too old.
Crysis sits unused.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> DiRT 2 is the BOMB! It rocks
> 
> Best offroad game for me so far... its nothing like DiRT one.. DiRT 2 uses a modified GRID engine so the handling and flashbacks and replays are very similair to grid...
> 
> ...




hey, yeah man Im gettin a XFX HD5970 and seriously can't wait for it. I was thinking of goin with 2 HD5870's in Xfire but I new heat would be a big issue and fan noise would be doubled so I just thought screw it and get this beast instead 





animal007uk said:


> been playing dirt 2 on a crappy logic 3 ps1 or ps2 wheel connected to usb converter and damn this game is fun, can't wait to also get a g25 wheel they are so nice, i had a look at the new g27 but i dont see much diffrence and the gear stick is crap on the g27 and it cost £309 here lol.




You getting one also, sweet as man, seems like everyone on this site wants one or has one lol


----------



## zithe (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple crossfire?


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 13, 2009)

zithe said:


> Triple crossfire?



LMAO no thanks, i dont want a heater inside my Rig!


----------



## zithe (Dec 13, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO no thanks, i dont want a heater inside my Rig!



It'll only suck until wintertime! Then you'll never leave the computer room.


----------



## CarneASADA (Dec 13, 2009)

Far Cry 2 ...
Borderlands ...
NFS Shift ...

Scared 2: Fallen Angel (until they F$#Ked it up.. with patch v2.43)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 13, 2009)

Currently only have a gma 950 and no other rig so thought I would play a few PC classics, so I was playing Freelancer and enjoying it but was having major problems with text corruption in the menus unfortunately and couldn't sort it so I've now started playing Clive Barkers "Undying". Loving it so far and reminds me a bit of Bioshock. (Only older)


----------



## newmodder (Dec 13, 2009)

combat arms...it is a free online FPS game, call of duty 2, farcry 2


----------



## Frick (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about picking up Battle Realms again, but I know my heart will brake. So much promise, so much grandeur lost in a lack of information.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm pretty much playing nothing atm. I got so many games that I've finished or bore me. I'm just holding out a bit longer until I get my Logitech G25, NFS: Shift and a few other games.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 13, 2009)

Nothing right now, lost everything when I screwed up my RAID array. I've got TF2, DoD:S, L4D2, and DiRT 2 downloading though :/


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

Just recently bought UT3 and forgot about it, I'm playing it now though. Have only ever had the demo for benchmarking my system so thought, "Hey, $20 for a good game. Bargain." I'm having fun, but I wish the single player had a slightly better storyline, but its still quite a good game.


----------



## hat (Dec 16, 2009)

Left 4 Dead, America's Army 3

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmy training, sir!!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2009)

Its an excellent game Sensi i havnt played it in a while need to give it a whurl some time.


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

Plants Vs Zombies.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2009)

F.E.A.R 2 and Quake 4 are the two that I am currently playing.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Its an excellent game Sensi i havnt played it in a while need to give it a whurl some time.



Yeah its a good game but I just wish the single player storyline was a little better. After that introduction video I could've thought of so many better ways to start the story then just going around a planet killing like in bot and online matches. I still love the game though.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Dec 16, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Yeah its a good game but I just wish the single player storyline was a little better.


Storyline? In UT? Haha, good one


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Im not playin much cause my video card RULEZ (in sarcasism here)


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im not playin much cause my video card RULEZ (in sarcasism here)










Anyhow, picked up Timeshift the other day, and I actually enjoy it. It might be a mediocre shooter, but it is kinda fun. And I simply LOVE the setting. Alternate timelines, armored zeppelins and giant walkers should be in every game.


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey I get the whole alternate time-space line thing you're talking about.  Kind of like how tiny in-browser flash games aren't as addicting as a good shooter/MMO/RTS in this reality.


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey I get the whole alternate time-space line thing you're talking about.  Kind of like how tiny in-browser flash games aren't as addicting as a good shooter/MMO/RTS in this reality.



You must be a WOW player.


----------



## wiak (Dec 16, 2009)

DiRT 2 and some RA3 Uprising and TF2 on the side 
Got DiRT 2 for FREE with my ATi Radeon HD 5870 card wohooO!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2009)

Frick said:


> Anyhow, picked up Timeshift the other day, and I actually enjoy it. It might be a mediocre shooter, but it is kinda fun. And I simply LOVE the setting. Alternate timelines, armored zeppelins and giant walkers should be in every game.



Yeah, it's a good game. I played through it. It got shadowed by Crysis, but it was a solid shooter IMO.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> You must be a WOW player.



And you must be a WAR player.


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, it's a good game. I played through it. It got shadowed by Crysis, but it was a solid shooter IMO.



I freaking love that game...

It nearly never got made. was passed around 3 different companies before it was picked up by Sierra and All the best things about the game were introduced by Seirra.

There is meant to be 2 sequals but I doubt we will ever see them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> I freaking love that game...
> 
> It nearly never got made. was passed around 3 different companies before it was picked up by Sierra and All the best things about the game were introduced by Seirra.
> 
> There is meant to be 2 sequels but I doubt we will ever see them.



I played it too. Good game. But where did you hear about two sequels?


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

I watched a 'making of' film by the developers about the game. they mentioned wanting to make a trilogy of time travel and alternate dimensions and whatnot.

From memory the game does end with you randomly shifting.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im not playin much cause my video card RULEZ (in sarcasism here)




Amen to that.  And yeah looking at your specs looks like you also got the Black Edition.  

Enjoying mopping the floor with games?


----------



## orditonry (Dec 17, 2009)

*Games you are playing now PC edition*

Dragon Age: Origins, Ive been waiting for a game like this since this generation started. Gives me fond memories of The Witcher which was the last rpg I had played of this kind. Ive also been playing a little RockBand 2 on the side lately. Beat modern warfare 2 over a week ago but havent played online or anything like that yet. Dragon Age is pretty much taking over my life lol.


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2009)

CoD 2[done],4,5,6[done Very Short SP Game play!]
Bioshock
GTR2
GTR Evo
BMW M3 Challange
Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood
Dirt2
Avatar
H.A.W.X.
Combat Wings
Crysis & Warhead
HALO CE


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition


----------



## DreamSeller (Dec 30, 2009)

Play Texas Hold'em Poker 3D - Deluxe Edition

Torchlight

CoD6

Race Driver GRID - 
Dirt 2 - their like copies O_O -.-


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks to Steam sales and awesome new mods I don't even know where to begin answering this question


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 30, 2009)

Descent 1 and 2 in DOSBox


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 30, 2009)

World of weirdos again.

Some dirt 2
Grid
Flatout ultimate carnage
Microsoft flight sim x + acceleration addon
Train sim 2010
Ninja Blade
Batman
Tom Clanceys hawx
tony hawks pro skater 3


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> The Witcher: Enhanced Edition



how far are you in the witcher? i got to chapter 5 and got bored, and subesequently switched to dao haha


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> how far are you in the witcher? i got to chapter 5 and got bored, and subesequently switched to dao haha



I haven't gotten far, just started playing it about a week or so a go.

Hope i don't get bored of it when i get farther into the game.


----------



## Stak (Dec 30, 2009)

me playing...
mostly:
COD MW2 just awesome MP. no special single player mode.
L4D 2 awesome, never getting sick of this...

sometimes:
GRID. almost finished but got tired of it at the end. sometimes some single races now.
test drive unlimited.
Crysis and warhead. bought it long ago but havent played it till i got my custom built pc.
FUEL. i never find anyone online pls if anyone does tell me.
COD WaW. for the zombies (mods)
dawn of war 2.
GTA 4 50% modded

i have more games but i barely play them. my desktop is full of stuff i never open. need to clean it.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

Currently playing:
NFS:Shift with Logitech G25
Dirt 2 with Logitech G25
DA:O


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 31, 2009)

Battlefield 2 Online   The only game I play and im laughing my ass off every times. You never know what dumb shi t will happen there during a fight.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2009)

Got bored of Dragon Age at the moment, decided to put the Witcher back on, update to EE 1.5, and add a Hi-Res texture pack to it, what a blast. I really do like the combat in that game, I'm into it all over again.

Also been playing some Burnout Paradise with the clan, especially since a couple more picked it up when it was 7.50 on Steam. Beyond that some Borderlands still here and there, it's fun in small chunks for sure, and some Dawn of War II for some more RTS action.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 31, 2009)

How is that Logitech G25?


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Been playing Battlefield 2 a bit since the 1.5 patch came out a few months ago.  I'm still waiting patiently for Bad Company 2 to be my game of choice in March.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 31, 2009)

I was playing Anno 1404 for 2 hours today. Then the game popped up a message saying 'you have been playing 2 hours, wouldn't you like to take a break.'

I laughed and thought... pfffff a game giving me advice....

....Then I took a break..... because I wanted to! Not because the game called me out on playing 2 hours straight!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I was playing Anno 1404 for 2 hours today. Then the game popped up a message saying 'you have been playing 2 hours, wouldn't you like to take a break.'
> 
> I laughed and thought... pfffff a game giving me advice....
> 
> ....Then I took a break..... because I wanted to! Not because the game called me out on playing 2 hours straight!



I can honestly say I wish more games did that.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can honestly say I wish more games did that.



Nintendo games on the Wii usually have waiting screens that say something like "remember you can always take a break and go outside" complete with a picture of an open window with a nice breeze.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I was playing Anno 1404 for 2 hours today. Then the game popped up a message saying 'you have been playing 2 hours, wouldn't you like to take a break.'
> 
> I laughed and thought... pfffff a game giving me advice....
> 
> ....Then I took a break..... because I wanted to! Not because the game called me out on playing 2 hours straight!


I got up to the 8 or 10 hour message.  I don't remember what it said.


----------



## Edito (Dec 31, 2009)

Im playing Borderlands and Dragon Age Origins im planing on give up on Dragon Age its boring not boring like Fallout 3 or maybe im not in the mood for a game like that... but its a good game...


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got up to the 8 or 10 hour message.  I don't remember what it said.



Dang.... yeah I can imagine I played that long in 1701/1602

I played the crap out of those games. 

This is the first time I have done continuous play in 1404, I just got around to finishing the campaign. I was amazed at how fast the medium AI are taking over in continuous play! I have the island world set to largest, and the AI has already taken close to half the islands.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> How is that Logitech G25?



Complete ownage! Love speeding around the nurburgring in a Bugatti Veyron, trying to control its overhelming speed with the G25's 900 (not using 900 atm) degrees of rotation at the tight corners and long straights. Utter beauty in motion I say! If you can find one, get it, the G27 is overrated and that sequential in the G25 comes in handy playing  rally games.


----------



## Stak (Dec 31, 2009)

I have need for speed shift and i played it way too much till COD came out. But then i just made progress till i unlocked tier 4 cars(bugatti, pagani). Now i only play it to make money to actually buy one of those awfully expensive cars.

@sensi karate 
do you actually own 1 of those tier 4 cars or was it just single race. My best car at the moment is a full upgraded dodge viper. Not that bad in curves but awesome speed. It can beat tier 4 cars. Like to drive that car down the nurburgring.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2009)

How you guys can play with Win7 i able just to install the latest games. Crysis wont update patches are not compatible with the operating system shit i hate that error message.

Lately tried to install Blacksite during installation do not recognize the second installation cd, and many other trouble makes me very angry. 

Have to wait for new games.

If they do a new operating system every 2 years go F---k microsoft.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 31, 2009)

select the icon of shortcut and right click oin the mouse then select Run as administrator....you do it once ..next time after it will be like normal system will have registred the function


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm getting Knights of the Old Republic atm, bargain on Steam, which I will be sure to play 

Other than that, I hardly play at home. At LANs however:
- GRID
- Dirt 2
- Borderlands co-op
- CoD4
- GTA4


----------



## wiak (Dec 31, 2009)

atm am playing Trine and Osmos i got on sale on steam


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2009)

wiak said:


> atm am playing Trine and Osmos i got on sale on steam



Kinda weird for someone with "Steamunpowered" in his sig


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

Stak said:


> I have need for speed shift and i played it way too much till COD came out. But then i just made progress till i unlocked tier 4 cars(bugatti, pagani). Now i only play it to make money to actually buy one of those awfully expensive cars.
> 
> @sensi karate
> do you actually own 1 of those tier 4 cars or was it just single race. My best car at the moment is a full upgraded dodge viper. Not that bad in curves but awesome speed. It can beat tier 4 cars. Like to drive that car down the nurburgring.



I got most tier 4 cars, not that hard... I play on Hard AI difficulty, no Racing Aids... Its fairly simple when you get the hang of it.  It'll take some time to make the money, but you'll get there eventually


----------



## Stak (Dec 31, 2009)

^^ ok, i already have €600000 so im getting close. I already tested the cars. Really like the koenigsegg. Like i do in all racing games. 

I play on medium and most assists on. No braking assist of course. Carreer was just too easy . Think its time to go hard . You should check the viper out its an awesome car.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 31, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Complete ownage! Love speeding around the nurburgring in a Bugatti Veyron, trying to control its overhelming speed with the G25's 900 (not using 900 atm) degrees of rotation at the tight corners and long straights. Utter beauty in motion I say! If you can find one, get it, the G27 is overrated and that sequential in the G25 comes in handy playing  rally games.



They were onsale here for $200, I couldn't find out where the stock was though during the holiday boxing season.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> They were onsale here for $200, I couldn't find out where the stock was though during the holiday boxing season.



Dang, bad luck. I was able to discount mine from $550 to $300 by showing an online website, plus it was the last in stock.



Stak said:


> ^^ ok, i already have €600000 so im getting close. I already tested the cars. Really like the koenigsegg. Like i do in all racing games.
> 
> I play on medium and most assists on. No braking assist of course. Carreer was just too easy . Think its time to go hard . You should check the viper out its an awesome car.



Also I'm not totally sure on this, but don't you make more moeny when playing on a harder difficulty? I know DiRT 2 does it, but I haven't played NFS:Shift in a few days (been playing DA:O) so I cant remember...


----------



## Stak (Jan 1, 2010)

Dont know. Cant check it out till monday. Vacation. Using other devices now. I dont have dirt 2. Not even dirt(1).


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 1, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> I know DiRT 2 does it, but I haven't played NFS:Shift in a few days (been playing DA:O) so I cant remember...



That  Haven't been playing DiRT 2 or NFS:Shift at all for couple weeks, Dragon Age is just too addictive. Once you hit few hours session of it don't really feel like driving afterwards 

44:31:35 Returning the Acorn   <- Though that data is a bit behind. Still quite a lot of hours already and no end in sight.

edit: and on Shift. You get money on the points you make while driving. Just drive more and more money (if I don't remember all wrong). Anyhow just drive the lower level things before 4th tier stuff. I had millions just driving the invite events and what not. Think even online racing makes money, so it's a non issue.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was playing world at war until the missues got me MW 2 for christmas, now thats all I play really, the odd dash of TF2 here and there.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2010)

Killing Floor - best use of £1.74 ever. Before Killing Floor I've been playing a lot of L4D2 & ArmA II.

I also bought the Max Payne bundle for £2.24 and Ghostbusters for £5.09 so I've got those to play with when I get back home.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 1, 2010)

I just noticed that in Anno 1404 the title is clickable at the main menu.

It took me to the credits, which turned out to be hilarious. They have all the AI characters talk about random stuff. 

Really funny, especially if you have played the game:
part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoT3MnTBco8
part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJd7VXit6T4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Killing Floor - best use of £1.74 ever. Before Killing Floor I've been playing a lot of L4D2 & ArmA II.
> 
> I also bought the Max Payne bundle for £2.24 and Ghostbusters for £5.09 so I've got those to play with when I get back home.



Look for the kung fu mod for max payne if you havent already seen it in action - its mental.

but if you want more retardedness - look for the equilibrium mod.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 1, 2010)

Stak said:


> Dont know. Cant check it out till monday. Vacation. Using other devices now. I dont have dirt 2. Not even dirt(1).



You should get DiRT 2, it owns. 



OnBoard said:


> That  Haven't been playing DiRT 2 or NFS:Shift at all for couple weeks, Dragon Age is just too addictive. Once you hit few hours session of it don't really feel like driving afterwards
> 
> 44:31:35 Returning the Acorn   <- Though that data is a bit behind. Still quite a lot of hours already and no end in sight.
> 
> edit: and on Shift. You get money on the points you make while driving. Just drive more and more money (if I don't remember all wrong). Anyhow just drive the lower level things before 4th tier stuff. I had millions just driving the invite events and what not. Think even online racing makes money, so it's a non issue.



I'm in the same boat, DA:O is just so addictive I can't be stuffed playing a racing game. I tried last night and just did one race and then went back to DA:O.. so addictive.

Yeah, you make more money by completing the stars in each race. Also, like you said, you also make heaps from invitational events.

I'll eventually come back to DiRT 2 and NFS Shift, but I'm just to addicted to DA:O to really play them.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Look for the kung fu mod for max payne if you havent already seen it in action - its mental.
> 
> but if you want more retardedness - look for the equilibrium mod.





Once I've played through both games, I'll most likely get the Kung Fu mod.


----------



## fenurch (Jan 1, 2010)

Right now, playing GTA: Vice City and I'm just after finishing GTA: Liberty City (PC Edition, the one that came before VC). Just playing through these since I never actually finished LC or VC.


----------



## daisytina (Jan 2, 2010)

playing Aion now


----------



## Stak (Jan 2, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> You should get DiRT 2, it owns.
> 
> .



Im not a rally guy how many cars does it have? And is it just the normal time rally or real races. Because if it is racing like shift i might get it

btw: you have steam or xfire?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Stak said:


> I'm not a rally guy how many cars does it have? And is it just the normal time rally or real races. Because if it is racing like shift i might get it
> 
> btw: you have steam or xfire?



I'm not ether man. But let me tell you Dirt 2 changed my mind. I got it with my 5850 and it really is awesome!


----------



## Stak (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not ether man. But let me tell you Dirt 2 changed my mind. I got it with my 5850 and it really is awesome!



ok. nice rig btw. ill just check out some You Tube first. i just dont like time based games.  it always stresses me out in kind of a way. ok, time trials like in most racing games are cool but not if the whole game is like that.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 2, 2010)

Stak said:


> ok. nice rig btw. ill just check out some You Tube first. i just dont like time based games.  it always stresses me out in kind of a way. ok, time trials like in most racing games are cool but not if the whole game is like that.



I love racing games, but i really dont have any, but I know im some how good a with a keyboard, and 360 controller when it comes to racing games. I drift, E brake, slam, slipstreem, or make all the right Apex moves in turns, and gas to brake ratio so i can get a golden time


----------



## Stak (Jan 2, 2010)

i think im not buying it(DIRT 2). still it looks very cool but i max my game buying to 1 per month. and i think right now it´s going to borderlands. 

its an RPG with guns right????(not sure) awesome. But first i need to buy new ipod touch
(3g) open GL ES 2.0 . ppl say it supports unreal engine 3 . woops canged the subject. sorry back to PC.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 3, 2010)

Is L4D2 any good? I really didn't like L4D all the much.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 3, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is L4D2 any good? I really didn't like L4D all the much.



If you didn't like the first one you're probably not going to like the second. It is pretty much more of the same but with more weapons, different characters in different locations, that actually link this time.

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it, I played the original _way _too much and it killed my interest. That was until my girlfriend bought me L4D2. Try the demo, see what you think?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 3, 2010)

Unfortunately there is no demo.  sigh...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 3, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Unfortunately there is no demo.  sigh...



There was a demo, but its long over now.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Jan 4, 2010)

right now playing

Fallout 3
Tropico 3
Anno 1404
NFS Shift
company of heroes


----------



## Munki (Jan 4, 2010)

Im trying to play Mass Effect, but I don't get it. :sad:


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm gonna retry Mass Effect when I finish KOTOR for the manyeth time


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 4, 2010)

mass effect i found boring. great storyline but the gameplay was horrible imo. im hoping that mass effect 2 if much better in the fps aspect.

that being said, after i get caught up on my other single player games(the witcher, bioshock, dao) im gonna play thru ME 3 times to get all the achievments, so i can transfer my fully loaded char into ME2


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, what kind of framerates do you guys get in Left4Dead2 multiplayer?
Best I can get is 60 fps. I'm guessing the games is CAPPED at 60?


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 4, 2010)

Most likely the reason you're getting 60 fps is because you have Vsnch enabled.  Leave it enabled, and don't worry about it.  Max out your quality settings if you can.

LFD2 is not a very demanding game.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just picked up Torchlight, Killing Floor, STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky (ROW), The Witcher: Enhanced Edition, Rome: Total War Gold, Medieval II: Total War, Grid, Assassin's Creed, Eidos Collector Pack, and the Rockstar collection via steam.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

DarkEgo said:


> I just picked up Torchlight, Killing Floor, STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky (ROW), The Witcher: Enhanced Edition, Rome: Total War Gold, Medieval II: Total War, Grid, Assassin's Creed, Eidos Collector Pack, and the Rockstar collection via steam.



That is quite a lot of games! How long does it take you to dl all thouse?


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> That is quite a lot of games! How long does it take you to dl all thouse?



Its going to take a while, I have new HDD's coming in soon. I dont have enough space as of now.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> Hey, what kind of framerates do you guys get in Left4Dead2 multiplayer?
> Best I can get is 60 fps. I'm guessing the games is CAPPED at 60?
> 
> http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu299/Demcovich/Computers/left4deadJpg-69.jpg



It's called V-Sync. Turn V-Sync off and your frames will go above 60fps.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Jan 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's called V-Sync. Turn V-Sync off and your frames will go above 60fps.


Which will be pointless since the monitor won't display them 

Edit: just found this. Quite interesting... http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_9.html


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 4, 2010)

vsync causes input lag with your mouse look, turn it off


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys...that did the trick.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Stak (Jan 4, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> Thanks guys...that did the trick.
> 
> http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu299/Demcovich/Computers/left4dead22010-01-0416-06-35-15.jpg



Nice FPS . I guess that my vsync is on too. Need to turn it off then. What is vsync good for anyway? hate capped games.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably going to finish NFS Shift again soon after i switch to XP for like 2 hours to update my phone, format, then go back .

Just got a new 2tb Seagate so BRING ON THE GAMES!!!


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this a decent fps rate for CounterStrike Video Test?
It averages out to 295.47 at the finish.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

CounterStrike Video Test


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2010)

Stak said:


> Nice FPS . I guess that my vsync is on too. Need to turn it off then. What is vsync good for anyway? hate capped games.



It gets rid of screen tearing.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 5, 2010)

Am i the only one that stills plays Civ:4 ?


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CounterStrike Video Test



YEA?

Post YOUR rate...lol

That's what I thought!

Hey, I don't give a rats rear about the game, I just care about the fps.
I am considering a new gpu, that's why.
So I am doing some testing/comparisons.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 5, 2010)

borderlands
COD4 TAW.net clan FTW!!!!
shift
MW2
dirt2
crysis
any other fps out there???


----------



## Goodman (Jan 5, 2010)

The kind of games that i like to play are ,

-Shooter (almost all of them)
-Race (cars, bikes, 4x4, boats)
-Adventure/quest (the old ones was best, dune, space quest, blade runner)

I don't like sports games unless it's a good fishing game...

But lately i'm playing ,

-Far Cry2
-Grid
-Tomb Raider Underworld
-HL-2 EP2


----------



## douglatins (Jan 5, 2010)

Been playing L4D2 and TF2 no that i have the new bazuca


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

GTA4, Sims 2 (it should have a Surgeon General's Warning on the box altering you that it's more addictive than smoking), and Stalker: Clear Sky.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Call of Duty 2 (SP & MP)
Mirror's Edge
Trine
GTA IV
Team Fortress 2
Dirt 2
Day of Defeat: Source


----------



## patheticcockroach (Jan 5, 2010)

beyond_amusia said:


> Sims 2 (it should have a Surgeon General's Warning on the box altering you that it's more addictive than smoking)


Just use every possible cheat and you'll probably get cured by quick ultimate boredom.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> YEA?
> 
> Post YOUR rate...lol
> 
> ...



Id be happy to post my FPS but Im not going to install a 10 year old benchmark to prove a point.


----------



## Bow (Jan 5, 2010)

Went back for some BF2


----------



## Stak (Jan 5, 2010)

I cant find any vsync at l4d2? Where is it... or do i have to force it of @ nvidia control panel?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 5, 2010)

Stak said:


> I cant find any vsync at l4d2? Where is it... or do i have to force it of @ nvidia control panel?



They had it in l4d 1. There should be a "wait for vertical sync" option. I believe it is under advanced when you go to graphics or something?


----------



## Stak (Jan 6, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> They had it in l4d 1. There should be a "wait for vertical sync" option. I believe it is under advanced when you go to graphics or something?



I didn't see it there. Or am i just blind?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Stak said:


> I didn't see it there. Or am i just blind?









You don't have the option?

Image was originally from TPU btw, sorta funny:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1642618&postcount=18


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Playing Mech 4 until i get a patch cable for the Voodoo2 setup.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 6, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Playing Mech 4 until i get a patch cable for the Voodoo2 setup.



You and your old skool hardware. And with that 939 bottlenecking your 280 a while ago


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Now i have a 4850 on an i5 with SLI Voodoo2 setup. Just need a new damn cable :shadedshu

I had to use that 939 till my i5 hardware came in. Did the job


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 6, 2010)

Currently playing Mechwarrior4:Mercenaries (done with Vengeance/Black Knight).
HAWX
Bejeweled 2
Iron Blood (runs in DOSBox)
some Neo Geo games, have like 180+ of them & emu
Hybris on Amiga emu

Also installed and tested Game Commander 2 for MW4:Mercs', and it's fun like hell just to shout "FIRE" or "EAT THIS"(and do an alpha strike)


----------



## GLD (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally replaying to finish it this time, HL2!  On my new Vapor-X 5770! (Had HL2 since right after launch  )


----------



## Stak (Jan 6, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100106/vsysnc.jpg
> 
> You don't have the option?
> 
> ...



im just blind i guess... ill post a picture if it worked . why cant you get multicore rendering on? you have multicore CPU. i CAN turn it on...


----------



## olithereal (Jan 6, 2010)

TESIII: Morrowind
Fallout 3 DLCs


----------



## patheticcockroach (Jan 6, 2010)

olithereal said:


> TESIII: Morrowind


Best TES IMO. Why do more recent RPGs all feel the need to upgrade the monsters proportionally as you gain levels? Makes leveling kind of pointless. :shadedshu I want a gameplay like Morrowind with the graphics of Oblivion


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 6, 2010)

Crysis, Batman Arkham Asylum, Mass Effect, COD:WAW, Kane and Lynch: Dead Men.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Stak said:


> im just blind i guess... ill post a picture if it worked . why cant you get multicore rendering on? you have multicore CPU. i CAN turn it on...



Its not my picture, you'd have to ask the OP.


----------



## Stak (Jan 6, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Its not my picture, you'd have to ask the OP.



Well i did it. I now get 100 - 160 fps @ 16xQ  thanks for helping


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 6, 2010)

patheticcockroach said:


> Best TES IMO. Why do more recent RPGs all feel the need to upgrade the monsters proportionally as you gain levels? Makes leveling kind of pointless. :shadedshu I want a gameplay like Morrowind with the graphics of Oblivion



Click


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Stak said:


> Well i did it. I now get 100 - 160 fps @ 16xQ  thanks for helping



Your welcome. have fun!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 6, 2010)

patheticcockroach said:


> BWhy do more recent RPGs all feel the need to upgrade the monsters proportionally as you gain levels? Makes leveling kind of pointless. :shadedshu I want a gameplay like Morrowind with the graphics of Oblivion



Borderlands doesn't level the monsters.

Which sucks, horribly. I went back to do side quests I had missed, and all the enemies were 5 levels below me. So basically I could shoot them once in the foot and they would die.

This took all fun out of the missions unfortunately. :shadedshu

Borderlands really needs a difficulty slider you can adjust in game, like Oblivion.

Edit: oops sorry about double post, ah well...


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2010)

Playing mostly Cod:4 (SyPhon on there BTW catch me with my Red tiger M1014 or Blue Tiger P90  racking up some headshots) and also some DA:O






Want to buy Oblivion again though, cant find my old copy.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a BIG list that I am playing currently. So much that I can't seem to finish any.

Max Payne
Overlord 2
F.E.A.R 2
Titan Quest
Street Fighter IV
Half Life Source
Mass Effect
Mirrors Edge.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 6, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PC)

Killzone 2 (PS3)


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 6, 2010)

dark swords


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 7, 2010)

JC316 said:


> *I have a BIG list that I am playing currently. So much that I can't seem to finish any.*
> 
> Max Payne
> Overlord 2
> ...



 Isn't that always the case? I bought Bioshock when it first came out and I _still_ haven't finished it.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 7, 2010)

Shame on you Omega shame Bioshock is awesome.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 7, 2010)

I always play one single player game at a time. Usually I become so immersed in it that if I start another game, I forget about the first.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Jan 7, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> Click


Yeah, but it's still an 8 year old engine, so even when tweaking the textures it remains graphically outdated.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 7, 2010)

patheticcockroach said:


> Yeah, but it's still an 8 year old engine, so even when tweaking the textures it remains graphically outdated.



Ah well for me, at least to a certain extent, gameplay is way more important than graphics.
The fact that I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic and not really noticing the old graphics says enough I guess.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Jan 7, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Ah well for me, at least to a certain extent, gameplay is way more important than graphics.


I agree, yet what annoys me is that they did 2 other RPGs with much better graphics but completely screwed up the gameplay IMO... I just wish they'd kept the same class of gameplay with their new graphics


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 8, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Shame on you Omega shame Bioshock is awesome.




   Until recently, I've been more of a multiplayer gamer. There's very few games that I have actually finished all the way through. I've decided to do the campaigns in all the games I have (~300GB worth ). Started with Mass Effect (AWESOME GAME!!! ), now I'm on to Crysis. 

 That and I keep changing my hardware all the freakin time; I always seem to forget to backup my saves for single player in games.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm about halfway through Crysis campaign now. Last time I played it through was with hd3850.

Now with HD5850, I can set it to max settings w/ 4xAA and it looks great, and more importantly it runs extremely smooth. The most noticeable thing is probably the textures on the guns, the very high textures are ridiculous. 

I forgot how fun the tank mission was.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 8, 2010)

Just started playing "Divinity II - Ego Draconis" today...and so far I'm having a blast. Great RPG. The first few minutes kinda made me want to put the game down...but I'm damn glad I kept going because it really turns out into a good game.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 8, 2010)

olithereal said:


> Just started playing "Divinity II - Ego Draconis" today...and so far I'm having a blast. Great RPG. The first few minutes kinda made me want to put the game down...but I'm damn glad I kept going because it really turns out into a good game.



That looked sorta fun actually. What is it comparable to (if anything)?


----------



## olithereal (Jan 8, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> That looked sorta fun actually. What is it comparable to (if anything)?



Well honestly...nothing much. Only thing that comes to my mind is the Gothic series, and this is still pretty different.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 8, 2010)

team fortress 2 but only the orangex3 map.. all the other maps feel too small and cramped..

now that all the kids are back to school the orange server is usually empty so that blows... playing nothing atm... awaiting L4D2 DLC..


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2010)

olithereal said:


> Just started playing "Divinity II - Ego Draconis" today...and so far I'm having a blast. Great RPG. The first few minutes kinda made me want to put the game down...but I'm damn glad I kept going because it really turns out into a good game.



Entertaining game for sure! Do you have any issues with AA not working correctly? I do...as in it doesn't seem to work at all in the game. Aside from that bouncing between The Witcher EE and this game, both have their ups and downs, I truly despise the music in Divinity II...mute that crap and put on some Pantera, that fixes things right up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing at the moment, as I need to reinstall everything on the desktop and my Laptop, then build the new desktop


----------



## Stearic (Jan 8, 2010)

Playing NFS:Shift
Dirt2
Installed Resident Evil 5, but haven't started it up even once yet.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 8, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Entertaining game for sure! Do you have any issues with AA not working correctly? I do...as in it doesn't seem to work at all in the game. Aside from that bouncing between The Witcher EE and this game, both have their ups and downs, I truly despise the music in Divinity II...mute that crap and put on some Pantera, that fixes things right up.



Yeah, I noticed that too...I mean I changed from 8 to 16 AA and saw no difference visually, and my FPS didn't take a hit. I'll try and force some through the Nvidia control panel tomorrow, cause now I'm off to bed!


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 11, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I'm about halfway through Crysis campaign now. Last time I played it through was with hd3850.
> 
> Now with HD5850, I can set it to max settings w/ 4xAA and it looks great, and more importantly it runs extremely smooth. The most noticeable thing is probably the textures on the guns, the very high textures are ridiculous.
> 
> I forgot how fun the tank mission was.




 One of the reasons I still run XP; Crysis completely maxed, 8xAA .


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been playing FC2 a lot since I got on the Steam deal. Only problem is that after a while, the game with either crash to desktop with no errors, or more recently, full screen "crashes" to a window. I can still play but I have to save the game since my gpu clocks go down to 2D levels and the game becomes unplayable. Its really frustrating.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 11, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I'm about halfway through Crysis campaign now. Last time I played it through was with hd3850.
> 
> Now with HD5850, I can set it to max settings w/ 4xAA and it looks great, and more importantly it runs extremely smooth. The most noticeable thing is probably the textures on the guns, the very high textures are ridiculous.
> 
> I forgot how fun the tank mission was.



Well we can't have you playing Crysis without any stutter and low FPS, now can we? Download these texture mods to remember the good ol' days when low FPS was the norm of Crysis!

http://www.fileplanet.com/194747/190000/fileinfo/Crysis-Warhead---Rygel-High-Res-Texture-mod

http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f15/new-crysis-texture-mod-no-56k-175748/

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=28761

Hopefully you can remember how fun the FPS mission were as-well.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 11, 2010)

Ive been trying out Stalker : Clear Sky that I bought for 9.99 on steam.  Not a bad game.  Other than that its still WoW with a bit of Street Fighter 4 mixed in.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 1, 2010)

Team fortress 2
Left 4 dead
Left 4 dead 2
Crysis
Dirt 2
Plants Vs Zombies
Zuma`s revenge
AVATAR


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have merged deeper into the Heroes 3 hell. Vidomina.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 1, 2010)

When I'm in the mood for some intense, serious, mind-blowing action, I flip on the SLI and PhysX, overclock all the cards to their stable max, and bust out the _Chess Titans_.

Otherwise, the games I keep going back to are Delta Force BHD, CoD4, CoD MW2, Fallout 3, NFS Most Wanted, and man I need to find a copy of SkiFree.


----------



## techsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Going through Mass Effect 1 rather slowly. lol I bought ME2 already but I probably won't play it until after I finish the first one (which will most likely take me a month or two)


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2010)

I actually tried Mass Effect again the other day. It's still boring.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Feb 1, 2010)

Started playing the Bad Company 2 beta Friday.

For once a game that has not disappointed me. Which is pretty amazing considering what high expectations I had... 

There are a few bugs, but it is a beta, so meh...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am playing Mass Effect 2 at the moment


----------



## JC316 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am currently hooked on Mass Effect 1. Can't believe that I hadn't ever picked this game up.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 1, 2010)

Mass Effect 2
Operation Flashpoint 2 Dragon Rising
Sid M's Pirates!
Dragon Age Origins


----------

